#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Eten met je ogen!

## cummonisto

Groenten en fruit zijn gezond, dat wist je. Maar wist je ook al dat onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat iedere kleur z'n eigen weldadige effect heeft op je gezondheid?

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto

Een hart van je geliefde met kersen saus... eet smakelijk

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Hawa

Wauhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

je bent echt god
Ilove You!

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Knucklehead

Tbark'allah -Walhamdoe lillah- Wa la ilaha illa Allah- Wallahu akbar!

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Sorrrr

Nu wil ik fruit eten ! Hahha

----------


## taker3ast87

hmmmmmmmmm heerlijk dit  :love:

----------


## cummonisto

> Nu wil ik fruit eten ! Hahha


Twee stuks fruit en 100 gram groente per dag :knipoog:

----------


## cummonisto

> hmmmmmmmmm heerlijk dit


ongeveer eind juni zijn de kersen rijp krijg je van mij een kilo kersen ataker3ast nagh

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Fietsbell

Hahah, lol dat wordt dus fanatiek naar groente kijken terwijl je repen chocola naar binnen werkt

----------


## cummonisto

> Hahah, lol dat wordt dus fanatiek naar groente kijken terwijl je repen chocola naar binnen werkt


Is pure chocolade gezond?

Goed nieuws voor de chocoladeliefhebber: diverse studies hebben aangetoond dat het eten van pure chocolade kan bijdragen tot een verbeterde cardiovasculaire gezondheid. Pure chocolade zit namelijk vol antioxidanten die het lichaam voeden en beschermen. Dit komt doordat cacaobonen de gezonde voedingsstoffen uit de cacaoboom opnemen. Lees hieronder meer over de positieve effecten die pure chocolade op de gezondheid heeft.

Pure chocolade en antioxidanten

Pure chocolade bevat per gram meer antioxidanten dan voedingsmiddelen die erom bekend staan dat ze rijk aan antioxidanten zijn, zoals groene thee, rode wijn en bosbessen. Omdat cacaobonen voornamelijk worden bewerkt tot chocoladerepen en hier veel melk en suiker aan wordt toegevoegd, vergeten mensen de oorsprong van chocolade nogal eens en hierdoor wordt chocolade eerder geassocieerd met bijvoorbeeld snoep en koek dan met plantaardige, natuurlijke voeding. Natuurlijk is dit ook het geval bij melkchocolade en witte chocolade, maar pure chocolade vormt hier een uitzondering op. Pure chocolade bevat vaak meer dan 70% cacao, geen melk en weinig toegevoegde suikers. De antioxidanten uit pure chocolade beschermen de lichaamscellen tegen o.a. vroegtijdige huidveroudering en werken preventief tegen ziekte.

Pure chocolade en het hart

Een kleine dagelijkse consumptie van pure chocolade verbetert de algemene gezondheid van het hart en verlaagt het risico op hart- en vaatziekten. De kans op hartaanvallen, beroertes en een hoge bloeddruk wordt verminderd en daarnaast heeft pure chocolade een bloedverdunnende werking. Hierdoor vermindert de kans op bloedproppen in het lichaam.

Pure chocolade en de hersenen

De complexe voedingsstoffen van pure chocolade stimuleren de aanmaak van nieuwe verbindingen in de hersenen. Bovendien verbeteren de flavonoden in pure chocolade de bloedtoevoer naar de hersenen en verbeteren hiermee de doorbloeding. Pure chocolade vermindert tevens de kans op dementie.

Pure chocolade en het welzijn

Pure chocolade verhoogt de aanmaak van serotonine, aan natuurlijke antidepressivum. Daarnaast stimuleert pure chocolade ook de aanmaak van endorfine, waardoor een euforisch gevoel opkomt, vergelijkbaar met het aangename gevoel dat je na het sporten hebt. Endorfine veroorzaakt verminderde gevoelens van pijn, minder eetlust, minder stress, verhoogd libido en minder negatieve gevoelens. Dit verklaart waarom mensen zich letterlijk beter voelen na het eten van pure chocolade.

Pure chocolade en de huid

Vaak wordt gedacht dat chocolade slecht is voor de huid en dat je er zelfs puistjes kunt krijgen. Of dit nu waar is of niet, het geldt in ieder geval niet voor pure chocolade. De flavonoden in chocolade zorgen ervoor dat de huid meer UV-stralen kan verdragen, waardoor er minder rimpels ontstaan als gevolg van blootstelling aan de zon. Daarnaast heeft pure chocolade een ontstekingremmende en zuiverende werking op de huid. Van pure chocolade kan ook gemakkelijk een gezichtsmasker worden gemaakt door pure chocolade te smelten en deze te mengen met bijvoorbeeld thee.

Tot slot

Ook al is het uitgewezen dat pure chocolade goede effecten op de gezondheid heeft, een overdaad aan pure chocolade is helaas schadelijk voor het lichaam. De goede stoffen uit pure chocolade worden niet meer opgenomen wanneer men te veel pure chocolade eet en dit zal resulteren in overtollige pondjes. Maak bovendien een verstandige keuze wat pure chocolade betreft; kies voor pure chocolade die geen melkbestanddelen en zo min mogelijk suiker bevat om optimaal te kunnen genieten van de positieve eigenschappen van pure chocolade.

----------


## 7eloua

Prachtige foto's allemaal, thanx for sharing  :love:

----------


## 7eloua

http://dancretu.tumblr.com/

----------


## cummonisto

@ 7eloua bezoek 1x fruitcorso in Tiel ? 

Fruitcorso Tiel - Home

----------


## 7eloua

> @ 7eloua bezoek 1x fruitcorso in Tiel ? 
> 
> Fruitcorso Tiel - Home


Nee dank u :tong uitsteken: , vind het leuk om online te kijken maar meer ook niet.

----------


## cummonisto

> Nee dank u, vind het leuk om online te kijken maar meer ook niet.


effagh chwayt zi Amsterdam nethandacht ffagh?

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Los

Cummonisto gaat losszzzzzz

----------


## cummonisto

Veel fruit en groente eten azzin inoe.. lekker en gezond.

----------


## Los

Zei ik al dak t liever drink

----------


## Woman_

Tezaath. Ik heb dat enorm gemist. Nog paar dagen gehad haha.

----------


## Mineraalwater

MachaAllah, wat heerlijk allemaal en een lust voor het oog..

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Eskandari22

Jeejtje Delicious en prachtig

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Lily123

Wauw, te lekker

----------


## oneknlr

nice!

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Eskandari22

Wauw Niceee!!

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## keratine behandeling

ziet ze zo lekker uit!!

----------


## cummonisto



----------


## cummonisto



----------


## Noor Couture

ziet er goed uit

----------


## imane___

Oeffffffff

----------

